# ¿Cómo limpiar los conos de los baffles?



## Kebra (Oct 22, 2009)

Tal como dice el título, mi pregunta es cómo limpiar eficientemente los conos sin prejudicarlos.
Los míos están manchados, opacos, y eran brillantes. Parece que la humedad los hubiera opacado.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 23, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> Tal como dice el título, mi pregunta es cómo limpiar eficientemente los conos sin prejudicarlos.
> Los míos están manchados, opacos, y eran brillantes. Parece que la humedad los hubiera opacado.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?


 
Compañero, a mi me ha funcionado bien el famoso Armor All, ese liquido con el vikingo y el escudo. Aplico una capa y distribuyo uniformemente. Al final queda el cono con un color "humedo", restaurando su color original. Supongo que tambien protege el cono, ya que eso es lo que hace el liquido. Da brillo a los cubrepolvos de plastico pulidos.

Hasta el momento no me ha causado efectos adversos, hace como 1 año.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Kebra (Oct 23, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Compañero, a mi me ha funcionado bien el famoso Armor All, ese liquido con el vikingo y el escudo. Aplico una capa y distribuyo uniformemente. Al final queda el cono con un color "humedo", restaurando su color original. Supongo que tambien protege el cono, ya que eso es lo que hace el liquido. Da brillo a los cubrepolvos de plastico pulidos.
> 
> Hasta el momento no me ha causado efectos adversos, hace como 1 año.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Voy a ver si encuentro su equivalente nacional, ya que acá no lo ví nunca en ningun super...

Gracias por el dato!


----------



## Kebra (Oct 23, 2009)

Bien, acabo de limpiar un baffle con Silicona en aerosol. La apliqué sobre un paño, y con el paño suavemente limpié woofer y medios. Aparentemente quedó 10 puntos. Al menos a la vista. No humedeció para nada el material de los conos, y quedó brillante, realzando el negro original de los conos. Mas tarde sigo con el otro baffle.

Después adjunto unas fotos con el antes y después.


----------



## Kebra (Oct 24, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, acabo de limpiar un baffle con Silicona en aerosol. La apliqué sobre un paño, y con el paño suavemente limpié woofer y medios. Aparentemente quedó 10 puntos. Al menos a la vista. No humedeció para nada el material de los conos, y quedó brillante, realzando el negro original de los conos. Mas tarde sigo con el otro baffle.
> 
> Después adjunto unas fotos con el antes y después.



No saqué las fotos, pero quedaron 10 puntos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

Exelente, que bueno que te sirvio!!!

Yo lo aplique directamente al cono, mas o menos como una "empapadita" no tanto, pero se humedecen, cuando se seca, da la sensacion de que aún esta humedo pero es por que restauro el color original.

En una de esas, se me escurrio un poco por el lado de la suspencion, al otro dia se hizo como una gotita de pegamento, como quien dice, si protege y bien.

!!!sodulaS


----------

